

Craigslist reportedly blocks search engines to kill competitors - rakingleaves
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/08/craigslist-reportedly-blocks-search-engines-to-kill-competitors/

======
paulgb
As a PadMapper user this saddens me, but I can only wonder why they didn't do
it sooner. Craigslist posts are so short-lived, I don't know why they would
want them indexed.

------
sigmadelta
Did these people do any fact checking? I just ran another test:

visit <http://sfbay.craigslist.org/bia/>

spot ad for a kids Giant MTX 250 bike
<http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3189980073.html>

perform a google search for the same thing
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acraigslist.org+giant+m...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Acraigslist.org+giant+mtx+san+francisco&btnG=Search)

result number two in the set is that posting, with the following summary:

Giant MTX 250 Kid's Mountain Bike sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/3189980073.html
4 minutes ago ... Giant kid sized hardtail mountain bike for sale. It is a 21
speed, and it has front suspension. The bike was always taken care of, and is
in perfect ...

"4 minutes ago" tells me Google is having no problems hitting craigslist.

~~~
danso
...Do you do any fact checking?

I just checked the source:

<meta name="robots" content="NOARCHIVE,NOFOLLOW">

~~~
rcollamore
Nothing new. That tag has always been in place. It's to prevent using an ad
for SEO purposes

